
The Miserable Economy Airline Seat Got a Major Redesign - avonmach
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90169957/the-miserable-economy-airplane-seat-just-got-a-major-redesign
======
dv_dt
Why do airline seat headrests seem designed to crank your head forward? That's
the single most uncomfortable thing about them for me, and these new designs
look like they do the same thing.

